# Bergbau lehrer gesucht



## Aldasan (29. März 2007)

Hi Community,
ich suche jetzt nen Lehrer welcher mir Thoriumabbau beibringen kann. Immo hab ich skill von 227 und der Lehrer in Gadgedzan will mir erst ab 230 wieder was beibringen. Ich kann auch nicht skillen da das verhütten auch alles grau ist. Was mache ich nun?

Grüße


----------



## Bl1nd (30. März 2007)

gib mal

/denken

im chat ein


----------



## LordSubwoof (30. März 2007)

ja würde wohl helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




naja ernst, erze abbauen muss man nicht lernen, nur das verhütten. wenn du noch keine kleine thoriums abbauen kannst such dir noch ein paar mithril/echtsilber, dann klappts auch irgendwann mit dem thorium 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## matrix089 (30. März 2007)

hatte ein ähnliches problem. hatte mich dann durch abbau von weiterem silber die nötigen punkte nach oben gearbeitet. :-)


----------



## Maternus (31. März 2007)

matrix089 schrieb:


> hatte ein ähnliches problem. hatte mich dann durch abbau von weiterem silber die nötigen punkte nach oben gearbeitet. :-)


Jede Menge Mithril hilft auch. Such mal im Ödland, dort findet man Erze an jeder Ecke.


----------



## Chiba (22. April 2007)

Du musst ABBAUEN dann kriegst skill und kannst das nur ab skill 230 lernen bau 3 Grüne Vorkommen oder Orange ab dann hastes


----------

